# How do I open ports for Teamspeak FreeBSD with PuTTY?



## silek123 (Mar 7, 2018)

I need to open port 30033, it may be an issue why other players don't see icons on my teamspeak server. Can you help me with that. I'd like to mention that I am totally newbie with that system and difficult post won't be understandable to me


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

The ports are opened by the application.


----------



## silek123 (Mar 7, 2018)

SirDice said:


> The ports are opened by the application.


So what could be a reason of the icon problem on my teamspeak server?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

Apparently that was an issue with TeamSpeak itself. 

https://forum.teamspeak.com/threads/58293-Fixed-Missing-icons

What version of FreeBSD and what version of TeamSpeak do you have?


----------



## silek123 (Mar 7, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Apparently that was an issue with TeamSpeak itself.
> 
> https://forum.teamspeak.com/threads/58293-Fixed-Missing-icons
> 
> What version of FreeBSD and what version of TeamSpeak do you have?




FreeBSD 10.x 64bit and teamspeak3-server_freebsd-x86-3.0.7.2.tar


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

silek123 said:


> FreeBSD 10.x 64bit


Which 10.x? 



silek123 said:


> teamspeak3-server_freebsd-x86-3.0.7.2.tar


Please use the port or package: audio/teamspeak3-server


----------



## silek123 (Mar 7, 2018)

Could you help me with it via skype or something? I'd share my screen i don't get it at all


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## silek123 (Mar 7, 2018)

I'd like to install the newest version of the teamspeak cos it may be the problem but still I don't get the putty commands etc. Can I upgrade it somehow to the newest version?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

How difficult is it to run `pkg install teamspeak3-server`?


----------



## silek123 (Mar 7, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Which 10.x?
> 10.3-RELEASE


Putty says:
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'teamspeak3-server' have been found in the repositories.


----------



## hukadan (Mar 7, 2018)

You need to build it. There is no package due to licence restriction. To see how to use ports(7), read this chapter of the Handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html.
-- Edit --
You also need to accept the licence. One way to do it is to add the following line in your make.conf (see here for more details) :

```
DISABLE_LICENSES=yes
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

hukadan said:


> There is no package due to licence restriction.


Oh, oops. Sorry, I didn't notice the license.


----------



## silek123 (Mar 7, 2018)

hukadan said:


> You need to build it. There is no package due to licence restriction. To see how to use ports(7), read this chapter of the Handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html.
> -- Edit --
> You also need to accept the licence. One way to do it is to add the following line in your make.conf (see here for more details) :
> 
> ...




I am not sure if I done it right. I have fetch and update the ports and now where do i find the make.conf?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 7, 2018)

Create it in /etc/make.conf on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

silek123 said:


> 10.3-RELEASE


Keep in mind that support for 10.3 will end at the end of April. That means you will need to upgrade to 10.4 or 11.1.


----------

